# Schutzhund/IPO/IGP Clubs



## Ready2Run (Oct 27, 2020)

Looking for a training club in DFW, Texas area. Preferably closer to Fort Worth. Websites, contacts, facebooks, looking for anything! We’ve been training before but now are moving and looking for a new club to continue training!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

There really aren't many IPO people on this page anymore. Weird that Google would bring you here for that information. I would suggest going to the organization of the club you trained at, you should have contacts if you've trained before, and look on the website or going to Facebook and ask on the IPO page.


----------



## chuckd (Jul 16, 2019)

Google search yielded DFW Working Dogs. Closer to Dallas though. Many handlers drive from 2-4 hours, each way, to train.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

There are 1-2 USCA clubs in the area, depending on how you look at distance. There are 2 DVG clubs there. Check the websites.


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

We belong to DFW Working Dogs. Our club trains 5 days a week so there are plenty of training opportunities. It is located in Seagoville (southeastern tip of Dallas). Randall, our training director, is super knowledgeable and helpful. 

Here is a video of my Malinois.....


----------

